# Horse tattoos



## LHS

I am new to this forum and i just thought i would start with this... lets see ya'lls horse or country western tattoos..


----------



## Flintybaby

Wow thats a big tattoo! My sis has a tattoo of her horse on her arm who was PTS but Im too chicken. Id love a unicorn cos thats my fave animal.


----------



## TurnNBurn625

this is my first tat.


----------



## LHS

out of the whole World only 2 people have horse tattoos? come on lets see 'em. post gidget on here......


----------



## PintoTess

im a bit too young to get a tat lol, but i dont want one anyway.


----------



## Chiilaa

I am getting a horse one eventually, but since I have been PG/breastfeeding for most of the last 4 years I haven't got round to it yet lol

One day soon, I will have a small rearing horse, somewhere that won't sag too badly as I get older. Don't know what colour yet, since my fave horse colour changes so often lol.


----------



## PintoTess

haha i rekon a black one rearing with a moon in the background...


----------



## Gidget

ahh!
gotta post!

Here is Gidget...this is when it's first done...it's all itchy at the moment but very happy to have her on my shoulder blade.


BTW LHS..I like yours..very cool.


Oh and I will post a picture of my husbands tattoo...it's of his horse's shoe..the numbers are the size that Ludo wore.










and Brian's tattoo


----------



## michellef

This is a tattoo that I got for my dad of his mare Shawnee who passed from colic. It was a huge surprise for him, and although he had to get over the shock of his daughter having a GIANT tattoo on her leg, I'm pretty sure he liked it 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5154852466/


----------



## GreyRay

michellef, you photo is on 'private'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michellef

I just set it to public. Sorry :/
I have no idea how to get it to show in the post.


----------



## Gidget

I love it!


----------



## michellef

Thanks, I'm really happy with how it turned out


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I have tattoos... but none of them are of horses. I can never find or think of one I like enough.


----------



## qharabluver

I am turning 16 soon and plan to get my first tattoo as a birthday present from my mother. I want to get a Tribal horse with the words "Fortune Favors The Bold" in a script writing


----------



## QHDragon

Here's the one on my shoulder: 


















And here's the one on my lower back:


----------



## GreyRay

haha! the hoof prints are awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18

here's mine...I created it (though it didn't look as good thank god my artist is amazing and could figure it out haha.) I got it the end of june and I love it!


----------



## QHDragon

GreyRay said:


> haha! the hoof prints are awesome!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Heehee, thanks. I wish I had been a little more creative with the hoof pattern, but oh well.


----------

